# Wednesday Evening Brunch



## Albalass (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi

Next week my brother is visiting me in Dubai for his 30th birthday, this happens to fall on a Wednesday and he would like to go to Brunch!

Does anyone know of a Wednesday evening brunch? (Sorry not the Terrace as we have done that before, he wanted to try somewhere new for his 30th)

Thank you


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Most of the Rotanas do evening brunches. Maybe Teatro at Towers Rotana?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Most of the Rotanas do evening brunches. Maybe Teatro at Towers Rotana?


Teatro doesn't do all you can eat and drink but Flavors on Two at towers Rotana does.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Check out Flavours on Two website as it will show you the theme of the evening for food.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

if it's night time it isn't brunch! just look for a good all inclusive buffet, there are plenty.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Al Dawaar at Hyatt Regency in Deira (dont get confused by Park Hyatt or Grand Hyatt) has nice views and a decent buffet.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I believe an evening brunch is called dinner, but correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Channels at Media Rotana is usually worth a look too.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

The buffet at Atlantis is open wednesdays nights, Saffron. call and check for prices.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

brunch officially means a late breakfast/early lunch, so late morning. 

Not what any place here advertises it as is it? Dubai has taken on a whole new meaning to the word brunch. Everyone here understands or should learn to understand this new meaning. Brunch can be whenever.


----------

